# Firefox: bookmarks in sidebar permanent?



## cer (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 Gibt es beim FireFox eine Moeglichkeit, die Sidebar mit den bookmarks bereits neim Starten offen zu haben (Erspart ctrl B)? In den 1000 configs habe ich nichts Passendes gefunden.

 Ist zwar nur ein Mini-Problem, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Loesung...

 cer


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Februar 2005)

Also mein Firefox merkt sich beim Beenden automatisch die offene Sidebar und stellt sie dementsprechend beim Starten wieder her. (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041107 Firefox/1.0)


----------



## cer (13. Februar 2005)

Danke! Macht mein FireFox nun (neuerdings) auch. Keine Ahnung, was ich in der Zwischenzeit veraendert habe, (vermutlich nicht alle FF-Fenster geschlossen) aber jetzt tuts wies sein soll.

Schoenen Sonntag noch.


----------

